# Idea for our stage light setup



## Meldville (Jan 26, 2009)

Alright, so we have our own lights that we take with us on the road. Nothing too fancy, mind you; two medium-sized, homemade plywood boxes lined w/ foil, each with a utility light in them, and then two $5 utility lights in front of our drummer's kickdrums. While nothing fancy at all, the look it gives us is far greater to someone awkardly running house lights while we play (since when we're on tour, the soundguys aren't at all familiar with our stuff). 

















Anyway, I want to step it up a bit. Some friends of ours (with whom we've toured a few times) have an insane light setup, including footswitch-activated utility lights atop both guitar's rigs, which are used for emphasis on certain parts. Looked great live, and got me thinking about how we could spice up our light show a bit. What I want to do is have a footswitch mechanism that would kill all 4 lights when depressed. For pauses in songs, we could kill all the lights for dramatic effect. Problem is, I have no clue how to do this. I know that all of the lights would have to be on the same power source, but I don't know an easy/cheap way to make this work. Suggestions?


----------

